# Macbook cannot connect to Linksys router



## variation (Sep 9, 2009)

I recently purchased a used Macbook 13" 2.2ghz. I previously had an ibook that connected easily to my home network which includes a linksys wireless n router one iMac 1.9ghz iSight and one eMac 1.25ghz. (all connected wirelessly)

With the iBook all I had to do was choose my network which was named "linksys" put in the key and was surfing. Now with this new macbook it detects my network "linksys" I put in the netowrk key but when I try to log on to the net it says page cannot be displayed (both safari and firefox). I also tried taking all security settings off but still wont connect. (I checked the iMac and eMac when the security settings were off and they connected fine)Now here is the part that I cannot understand. It "see's" my other computers on the network and I can access them, transfer files to my macbook and so forth. When I check the airport status its green but says something about an ip address and that it cannot connect to the internet. I manually put in my router address used the ip address from iMac, took my iMac off the network but the macbook still will not connect to the internet. 

What am I missing or what am I doing wrong here?


----------



## bitlord (Sep 9, 2009)

In your Linksys router check to see if you enabled Mac filtering. If you or some else did this, the router will not let computers that don't have there mac address listed on a file on the router.
Sometimes this done to incress the security of the wifi network

This might not be it but, check anyway


----------

